# College Baseball?



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

*College Baseball*

any one follow it?


----------



## isagi (Feb 6, 2009)

Going where? :confused02:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Nah, not too well. Only one I know is MSU, cuz I go there lol.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Hell yes! Texas started out the season with a sweep over the weekend of UIC- 6-1, 3-1, 10-1 and 1-0 and are ranked #4 currently. We play today, at home, against UTSA and I'm thinking about going and then Penn State comes to town this weekend. After that- big series with Stanford at their place the following weekend.

The past couple seasons haven't been great to us since we haven't gotten out of the regional round as our pitching has let us down. It's supposed to be very much improved so we'll have to see.

Augie Garrido also has to serve a 4 game suspension for this first series for a DUI that happened recently.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

I haven't followed since my buddy stopped playing at BC. 

It sucks - he was a nasty SS, had a not too shabby batting average of .312, and was quick, but he was only 5'9"-5'10" so he never ended up getting drafted. It's still weird to sit there and listen to him tell me how he faced pitchers or batters now in the MLB.

But, I watch it when the tourny gets going. College basketball and LAX hold priority over it, but it's fun to watch, and the sound the aluminum bats make is awesome; like the sound of a puck hitting off the goalpost.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

All_In_GSP said:


> But, I watch it when the tourny gets going. College basketball and *LAX* hold priority over it, but it's fun to watch, and the sound the aluminum bats make is awesome; like the sound of a puck hitting off the goalpost.


F#ck yeah- on saturday there's a double-header of lacrosse in Baltimore at the Ravens stadium. It's starts off with #6 Johns Hopkins vs. #9 Princeton and then #10 Duke vs. #11 Maryland. It's being shown on ESPNU as well. :thumb02:


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Hell I'll keep this going by myself if I have to- Texas is now 8-0 coming off a double-header sweep of Penn State yesterday and their series will conclude with a game today. The most runs we given up has been 3 and every starting pitcher has lasted at least 5 innings in each game. That's big for us since pitching has been or Achilles heel the past 2 seasons.

Lax news- Syracuse lost to Virginia 12-13  on friday night at home, rallying from 5 goals down in the 4th quarter to close to within 1 with a little over a minute to go but fell short.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

LSU the #1 team in the nation and future national champs are 6-0 going into the final game against UCF about to sweep them.

DJ LeMahieu and Leon Landry are lighting it up at the plate and our bullpen is way better then I thought they would be. Anthony Ranaudo our Friday starter is going to have a great year if he stays healthy and can handle the workload. His stuff is awesome. 

I gotta change my avatar now. I didn't know there were any college baseball fans here.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

sadly i couldnt go to the first game in the new stadium. o had to work


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Yeah I would have killed to be there, but I had to work and I live in ATL...it isn't a hop skip and jump like it used to be from Mobile.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

yeah troy ...sun belt champs baby...woot


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Steph05050 said:


> yeah troy ...sun belt champs baby...woot


 :thumb02:

Texas went to 9-0 after beating Penn St. 9-0 yesterday with a 9th inning no-no being pitched by Brandon Workman. He screwed up up the whole 9 thingy with throwing 10 Ks though. 


ZZ- I figured you would be a fan considering LSU's great baseball tradition. :thumbsup:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Walker said:


> :thumb02:
> 
> Texas went to 9-0 after beating Penn St. 9-0 yesterday with a 9th inning no-no being pitched by Brandon Workman. He screwed up up the whole 9 thingy with throwing 10 Ks though.
> 
> ...


Yeah I assumed you would be too especially with the recent history at UT...Workman is scary good on the mound. 

I actually went to some Skip Bertman camps in the 90's and they recruited my cousin a bit but he ended up getting a full ride somewhere else and now coaches at Northern Iowa (home to Kurt Warner...LOL)...Bertman is the best thing to happen to LSU athletics. 5 National titles as a baseball coach...a couple of great hire in Mainieri, Saban, Miles, Johnson, and Van Chancellor. But our college is looking really great in the 4 biggest sports in the SEC (track, football, basketball, and baseball)...I can't remember the last time we won an outright regular season title in b-ball. And we are ranked #1 in baseball and looking good with just about every starter batting over.400.

So much promise...but then again. It ain't crunch time yet. I would be pleased with another appearance in the CWS and a sweet 16 in b-ball. But obviously want to win both.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Walker said:


> F#ck yeah- on saturday there's a double-header of lacrosse in Baltimore at the Ravens stadium. It's starts off with #6 Johns Hopkins vs. #9 Princeton


Any sport that has those 2 schools in the top 10 is just sad lol


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

ThaFranchise said:


> Any sport that has those 2 schools in the top 10 is just sad lol



Hey now!!!  The Ivy league has to be relevant in a sport other than rowing! 

ZZ- yup I was pretty stoked when we hired Augie away from Cal State Fullerton, Cliff Gustafson was a good coach who brought us 2 titles but had started to decline in his last years with good seasons but no titles. Before the last few years our last title was 1983 with Roger Clemens.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Walker said:


> Hey now!!!  The Ivy league has to be relevant in a sport other than rowing!


Nah **** that, they don't even have a basketball tournament...they should stick to mathletics.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Texas dropped it's first game of the season on Saturday against Stanford but we came to take the series by winning yesterday. Except for the Sat. game our pitching was excellent and we're at 12-1 now. Stanford always gives us problems so it good to win a series on the road against them. 

The pitching continues to really impress me and it's best staff we've had since the 2005 championship team.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

we sucked against Illinois. Our pitching looked bad, our fielding was worse, and we relied on the long ball to drive in runs. It worked on Sat when we scored 22, but the other two games were embarassing and we dropped them to an average Illinois team. 

We got a long way to go...Mainieri needs to get their heads out of the clouds. We played like we thought we couldn't be beat instead of trying to prove we couldn't be beat.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Only college baseball I follow is my schools but it's D3 so it's not big or anything. 

We are pretty good though for a D3 school.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> we sucked against Illinois. Our pitching looked bad, our fielding was worse, and we relied on the long ball to drive in runs. It worked on Sat when we scored 22, but the other two games were embarassing and we dropped them to an average Illinois team.
> 
> We got a long way to go...Mainieri needs to get their heads out of the clouds. We played like we thought we couldn't be beat instead of trying to prove we couldn't be beat.


still stunned over the grand slams. Yea we played like crap but its baseball you cant win them all.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Man Missouri gave us all we could handle this weekend- they came in at (7-8) but started off the series with a win- 2-0, both pitchers pitched excellent as UT's pitched into the 9th with a 6-hitter but Mizzou's pitcher got the complete game shutout. We took the back end of the doubleheader 5-0 with Brandon Workman turning in another quality start. Yesterday though Missouri was up 3-1 going into the bottom of the 9th before Texas rallied with 3 runs to take the game and series. Good stuff and a great start to conference play.

Playing Rice this Tuesday down in Houston.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

that should be a great game


we split a double header with Kentucky also to win the weekend series 2-1.

I was hoping for the sweep as UK is one of the bottom rungs in the Eastern division, but they played better then expected.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

This is just a hunch but I'm pretty sure that Texas won't be #1 in the up coming poll- we lost to Rice 6-3 on Tuesday, and got swept by freaking Kansas this weekend on the road- 5-4, 4-3 and 4-3. Texas' men basketball did about as well as could be hope for this season and gave Duke an good run for their money before going down. The women lost in the 1st round, yeah definitely didn't watch it but still.

Not a banner weekend for UT sports.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

at least Texas put up a fight against Duke. LSU bent over and took it like a girl.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Man, I really need to catch up on my college ball.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Well at least Texas is off the snide- after losing 4 straight and dropping from #1 to #8 we beat Dallas Baptist 3-0! WOOT!- Woot- woo...


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I'll talk to myself about this if I have to!

Texas is slowly getting it back- we took 2 of 3 from Texas Tech over the weekend but I was hoping for a sweep as our conference record stands at (4-5) and (17-7) overall.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Haha, feel free to fill me in about college baseball. I follow baseball, but I never really got into the college aspect of it.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

LSU dominating its regional...loving it.

Walker, what the hell happened last night...25 innings? You guys are gonna be drained when you get to super regionals. How is that player doing that got HBP in the head? 

Has anyone noticed the unusually high scores this year?


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Man- I stayed up Saturday night listening to that 25 inning game and was in total disbelief the entire time. When it passed midnight I was just thinking "wtf? This game started at 6pm???" An amazing 2 games though the first one where our closer pitched *13* shutout innings- it was amazing that the game just kept going and going. Then last night- down 10-6 going into the bottom of the 9th only to rally to tie it up 10-10, load the bases and then Preston Clark smacks a grand slam to win it and move Texas on to the super regionals. Amazing stuff and games this weekend. :thumb02:

ZZ- he's doing fine, he wasn't 100% but ended up playing(DHing) the next day. :thumbsup:

FSU scoring *37* runs. 

TCU is coming to Austin weekend for that match-up.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Walker said:


> Man- I stayed up Saturday night listening to that 25 inning game and was in total disbelief the entire time. When it passed midnight I was just thinking "wtf? This game started at 6pm???" An amazing 2 games though the first one where our closer pitched *13* shutout innings- it was amazing that the game just kept going and going. Then last night- down 10-6 going into the bottom of the 9th only to rally to tie it up 10-10, load the bases and then Preston Clark smacks a grand slam to win it and move Texas on to the super regionals. Amazing stuff and games this weekend. :thumb02:
> 
> ZZ- he's doing fine, he wasn't 100% but ended up playing(DHing) the next day. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


I wouldn't woory too much about the FSU score...the only time OSU gave up less then 10 was in their game earlier that day to UGA and that was because their best pitcher was on the mound. The Big ten had 3 teams with really padded records this year...the conference was almost awful as far as baseball talent goes. 

I heard a lot about the pitching in the Big 12 this year and I gotta tell you...they still impressed me in the regional play. Even the one guy for Mizzou...he was lights out when he found his stuff. 

I am surprised you weren't watching the game at CBS though online. I am pretty sure you can watch all of them live there. 

You guys swept regionals, but man you played a crapload of baseball to do it. 

My impressions from this weekend...UNC (advances in 2 games if they match up against ECU...may lose to USC though), CSF (easily beats whoever), FSU (will struggle with Arkansas; man Ark had more fans then OU in Norman), LSU (should advance easily past Rice, but who knows), Ole Miss (should finish of WKU and then beat UVa, but UVa pulled the one upset I called), UT ( I feel pretty confident about your chances against TCU, but I don't know much about them), I also think UF and ASU take care of their competition unless Ga Tech starts playing like they were at about mid season.


----------



## Maverick417 (May 28, 2009)

Walker said:


> Man- I stayed up Saturday night listening to that 25 inning game and was in total disbelief the entire time. When it passed midnight I was just thinking "wtf? This game started at 6pm???" An amazing 2 games though the first one where our closer pitched *13* shutout innings- it was amazing that the game just kept going and going. Then last night- down 10-6 going into the bottom of the 9th only to rally to tie it up 10-10, load the bases and then Preston Clark smacks a grand slam to win it and move Texas on to the super regionals. Amazing stuff and games this weekend. :thumb02:
> 
> ZZ- he's doing fine, he wasn't 100% but ended up playing(DHing) the next day. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...




imaigine if FSU hadent pulled replaced the lineup every inning after the 4th. by the late innings they had people that were JRs up that have never had an at bat!


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Maverick417 said:


> imaigine if FSU hadent pulled replaced the lineup every inning after the 4th. by the late innings they had people that were JRs up that have never had an at bat!


Yeah that was amazing...it was almost as if they couldn't not score...didn't they put like 10 more up after the 7th?


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Damn- this team keeps impressing me and impressing me. We have a good quality and deep pitching staff but not the lights out shut down ace pitcher and our "Punching Judys" type of offense shows signs of power only in spurts but when it comes it comes in bunches. 

Last night's game should have been over after ASU took the 6-0 lead and with their 1.36 era ace on the mound and then BLAMMO! One inning and tie ball game. Augie pulled a Augie when after the 3rd inning when we played practically one of the worse innings we had all year long gets the team together and talks about "how good it will when we make the comeback". And it happens the next inning- freaking awesome stuff. :thumb02:

I still think LSU is the team to beat but I'm not counting out the Longhorns at all.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Walker said:


> Damn- this team keeps impressing me and impressing me. We have a good quality and deep pitching staff but not the lights out shut down ace pitcher and our "Punching Judys" type of offense shows signs of power only in spurts but when it comes it comes in bunches.
> 
> Last night's game should have been over after ASU took the 6-0 lead and with their 1.36 era ace on the mound and then BLAMMO! One inning and tie ball game. Augie pulled a Augie when after the 3rd inning when we played practically one of the worse innings we had all year long gets the team together and talks about "how good it will when we make the comeback". And it happens the next inning- freaking awesome stuff. :thumb02:
> 
> I still think LSU is the team to beat but I'm not counting out the Longhorns at all.


The thing about LSU is that we are 47-0 when leading after the 6th...and we got 48 wins so far. That means that our bats aren't clutch but our relievers are. So if you play us you better get to our starting pitcher because if you don't we will likely win the game. 

You can't count out Auggie. That man is legendary. Texas may not have blown through people as of late, but close wins build a lot more confidence sometimes and are really a test of a team. 

I hope we match up because it has been rare to see two long time powerhouses meet in the finals in Omaha lately. That would be a great series and one that makes me wish the CWS championship series were a best of 7.

one of my rep things was sky blue...is that still there and if so, does that mean I am extra awesome?


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Lsu v Texas. Should be a outstanding final


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> Lsu v Texas. Should be a outstanding final


Hell yes!! :thumb02:

This was the match up I was hoping for- win or lose I freaking love this Texas team. They just invent ways to win- this run has been amazing to watch and now the finals.

Good luck ZZ- I can't wait until monday night. :thumbsup:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I actually caught the last couple of innings of the Texas game....man that was exciting. I feel bad for that pitcher though.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Walker said:


> Hell yes!! :thumb02:
> 
> This was the match up I was hoping for- win or lose I freaking love this Texas team. They just invent ways to win- this run has been amazing to watch and now the finals.
> 
> Good luck ZZ- I can't wait until monday night. :thumbsup:


Good luck to your boys too...I sure do need a NC back in Baton Rouge for baseball though. It has been way too long.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Good luck to your boys too...I sure do need a NC back in Baton Rouge for baseball though. It has been way too long.


No matter what I hope it's an epic series between 2 of the best college baseball programs in the country. Honestly I really just can't wait and I'm just pumped Texas made it this far. Should be great. :thumb02:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Walker said:


> No matter what I hope it's an epic series between 2 of the best college baseball programs in the country. Honestly I really just can't wait and I'm just pumped Texas made it this far. Should be great. :thumb02:


IT will be...I have seen most of your games since regionals and there is no way this series won't be awesome.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Definitely this series has all the makings of something epic and I haven't been this pumped since 2005. :thumb02:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Walker said:


> Definitely this series has all the makings of something epic and I haven't been this pumped since 2005. :thumb02:


What happened in 2005? :sarcastic09:

Nah just kidding. They were talking about the best college QB's of all time the other day on the radio and they said VY was #1 and I was just blown away. Definitely needs to be on that list of the top 5 in my mind but not #1.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Well 2005 was a terrific year for me personally but I was actually referring to the baseball team's run to the title. :thumb02:

That team was just loaded top to bottom and after losing to Cal State Fullerton the previous year it was sweet to see them make it back and take it home.

On VY obviously totally biased but yeah I wouldn't say #1 of all time- maybe #1 as the most gifted athletically and physically.

My vote would go to Gino Torretta.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

on the edge of my seat here. Come on Tigers!!


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

That was pretty lame. 2 outs...bottom of the 9th...2-run double. Man, that guy choked under the pressure big time. Came up reeeeeal small...

Not too many situations in sports where anyone on the team can change the game at any given moment. That was pretty cool. I would've struck out lookin!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Well obviously I ain't too happy how that turned out but congrats on the win ZZ and the comeback. :thumbups:

But why, oh WHY did Chance Ruffin have to get cramps!?!?!?! :sad02:

After that blast in the 1st inning he settled down and was pitching a great game. I couldn't believe it when they took him out until they brought up that he was cramping up. I gotta say that after the epic 13 inning, 169 pitches and 12.1 innings of no-hit ball against B.C. Austin Woods just hasn't been the same. Augie has more baseball knowledge in one hair on his head than I do but I wish we had used our set-up relievers at first before bringing Wood in. That way if they start messing up you can always bring him in and hopefully get some outs or innings out of them before that.

It's worked all season so I shouldn't complain but I got extremely nervous about doing the defensive substitutions late because once the game got tied we had no Kevin Keyes or Russell Moldenhauer in extra innings. Seeing two guys bat with all that pressure and batting .174 and .200 compared to the crazy numbers LSU's hitters' have was tough.

Oh well- tough way to lose the first game and now our pitching is hamstrung to make the climb back that much harder. Gotta pray for Taylor Jungmann to come back after that tough 6 pitch 6 balls performance last night and pitch his usual good game when he normally just rolls with the pressure.

Dammit ZZ- congrats but I ain't givin' up despite how it looks right now. :thumb02:


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

we were talking about the cramps thing last night to with friends. We were 100% positive that if Ruffin could have pitched longer we would have lost. Oh that one guy,cant remember his name, has a nasty hook. Kinda reminds me of Brad Lidges sick slider.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Well I was at work scrambling to find feeds of the game that would work on my phone...to no freaking avail. So I had to settle for the terribleness that is ESPN.com coverage. AKA updates after that half of the inning. 

I read the stories today and it didn't really surprise me of the 30 HR's that Coleman has given up this season I would guess that at least 25 have been when he fell behind in the count. He gives into the hitters too much and takes off of his fastball when that happens and it often spells ball going over outfield wall. That has been my only complaint against him. 

Matty Ott really came through last night too. Man if he didn't show up this season we would have had no shot at making it this far. 

I agree that Ruffin was lights out after watching the replay...sucks it had to be cramps that did him in. I also agree about the late inning subs. Man that is always a tough call, but he believed in his pitching and why shouldn't he. Woods has been lights out most of this post season...and I am sure the rest of the year too, but I haven't seen those games. 

I thought we would win last night on the strength of our starter and defense and lose tonight, but looks like the reasoning may be reversed. I am definitely hoping to close it out tonight, but amd expecting Austin Ross to get the start and he has been off and on when he does. So I don't know what we will get out of him. Auggie needs to keep letting your guys swing away though. I think he got too conservative late in the game and that got his guys thinking at the plate. Or maybe it was like Patrick said and they were just trying to hit it over the fence too hard because of how many times they have done it recently. 

Anyways, the game was even better then I expected and I expected a lot. That was possibly the best baseball game I have ever seen. The Cubs game 6 back in 03 against the Marlins was #1 even though my guys lost. I still won 1400 bucks that year for betting on FLA to win it all in Vegas at the all star break. SO I wasn't too broken up about the loss being a cubs fan and all.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

REMOVED!!!! I think its messing with our mojo.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Response- and I really like tigers. 






Off to watch the game. :thumb02:


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

meh not a good start so far. Enjoy the game.

sumbitch...the was a double play


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

screw jungmann and his awesome performance. He made me a sad panda. 

Good game though.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I wanna have Taylor Jungmann's babies. 

What a ball's out performance for that kid in the brightest of spotlights- epic performance. Honestly beyond last night and making game 3 happen I'm so stoked to have this kid around for 2 more years. It's gonna be great to see him get even better. :thumb02:

Well- this is what this series should have come down to and what a great way to send Rosenblatt stadium into retirement- a game 3 between two of the most storied college baseball teams in history- this shit is awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Walker said:


> I wanna have Taylor Jungmann's babies.
> 
> What a ball's out performance for that kid in the brightest of spotlights- epic performance. Honestly beyond last night and making game 3 happen I'm so stoked to have this kid around for 2 more years. It's gonna be great to see him get even better. :thumb02:
> 
> Well- this is what this series should have come down to and what a great way to send Rosenblatt stadium into retirement- a game 3 between two of the most storied college baseball teams in history- this shit is awesome. :thumbsup:


That was the best pitching performance I have seen against our team this year BY FAR. What is the story on tonight's guy? Strength's and weaknesses?

Raunado is great once he gets into the game...the best time to get after him is early he seems to have better control the later he goes. If he gets out of the first two unscathed it will be hard to beat him.

I feel the same way about Matty Ott as you do about Jungmann...babies and all. :thumb02:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Well it was a great series that one inning really put you guys down though. 

Uncharacteristic mistakes, but that is college baseball sometimes. 

Anyways, nothing to be ashamed of as a UT fan. That team really played well. Thank God Jungmann couldn't come back in this game.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Well that was depressing as hell. Those early runs(and one mammoth HR) with 2 outs in 1st and 2nd second innings put us in the hole and then I knew we'd have to be perfect for the rest of the game. That sure as hell didn't happened.

Still proud of this team, great season and some of the most memorable games I've ver seen and with all we've got coming back a very very bright future.

Congrats ZZ and ZP yall gots a helluva team. :thumbsup:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Walker said:


> Well that was depressing as hell. Those early runs(and one mammoth HR) with 2 outs in 1st and 2nd second innings put us in the hole and then I knew we'd have to be perfect for the rest of the game. That sure as hell didn't happened.
> 
> Still proud of this team, great season and some of the most memorable games I've ver seen and with all we've got coming back a very very bright future.
> 
> Congrats ZZ and ZP yall gots a helluva team. :thumbsup:


Yeah a bunch of our team got drafted as well as the class we got coming in.

anyways...here is one for ya zeropride

oh well my file was too large


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Oh yeah ZP?

Well at least Texas has the most beautiful women and not 2 tooth ******** buddies!


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

hahah. bitter much??


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Naw- I got over it- pretty ticked off last night but the multitude of Bud Lights helped ease the pain. :thumb02:

Besides one of my best college trips as a freshman was when we played @ LSU in lacrosse and the night before the game I banged a chick who referred to herself has a "******** buddy". :thumbsup:

Good times...good times...


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

ZeroPRIDE said:


>


That is the exact pic I was trying to post that was too large...I needed to go so I was too lazy to re-size it. Ha.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Sorry for the double but I just realized we really showed Texas recruits what is up...we took out Baylor in the regionals, Rice in the super regionals, and Texas in the CWS. And just in case they wanted to try to go to Ark...we took them out twice in a row in the CWS too. I love how that will/should play out in recruiting next year


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Sorry for the double but I just realized we really showed Texas recruits what is up...we took out Baylor in the regionals, Rice in the super regionals, and Texas in the CWS. And just in case they wanted to try to go to Ark...we took them out twice in a row in the CWS too. I love how that will/should play out in recruiting next year


Well well well someone is wearing their tiger striped underoos today. 

First- look at the vid of the chap girls and then you'll know we will be just fine in recruiting just like we always are. No one wants to live in Waco and at Rice you actually have to be able to spell more than your first name to get in. 

Texas has 2 problems in baseball recruiting each year- we normally use 1-3 of our recruits depending on how high they get drafted. Last year Jungmann was adamant about wanting to go to college and not pro even though he would have a top pick. This year our top recruit(who is top 10 nationally) who played here in Austin at McCallum is now having to decide between pro and college since he went in the 2nd round.

The other thing is our home ballpark, Disch Falk Field, is not a homerun hitting park and some big hitting recruits don't want to have to hit here as it might hurt their numbers. Generally we have 1-3 guys in the line-up that can hit for power, the last couple of years it was Kyle Russell(who broke the team record) who was mashing the ball, and then we have a lot of speed guys for stealing bases.

That's why this year was a little different and our offense was no where near as good as it normally is- the power didn't show up until the CWS and was inconsistent throughout the regular season but the biggest that hurt us was lack of team speed. The past couple of years we had guys like Jordan Danks and Drew Stubbs that could fly around the bases once they got on- this year we had to use the sac bunt more and more because we didn't good power and our steals were way down. 

Augie does like to sac bunt but this year he had to even more just to try and squeeze runs out of this line up. That's why I'm pumped for next year because outside of Austin Wood our entire pitching staff is back- Jungmann and Ruffin will be two of the best lock down #1 and #2 pitchers in the nation. The offense will be improved and hopefully some of the new blood can add some more pop to the line-up.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> That is the exact pic I was trying to post that was too large...I needed to go so I was too lazy to re-size it. Ha.


lol. i must have gotten 10 emails at work with the same pic. i figured i might aswell post it.:thumb02:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Walker said:


> Well well well someone is wearing their tiger striped underoos today.
> 
> First- look at the vid of the chap girls and then you'll know we will be just fine in recruiting just like we always are. No one wants to live in Waco and at Rice you actually have to be able to spell more than your first name to get in.
> 
> ...


It is amazing how big of a role baserunning and speed play in college vs MLB. I know what you mean. You guys are primed for next season though. I am kind of worried about next year for us because of how well Mainieri recruited last year compared to this year. It seems like half of the class should go pro because of how high they got picked. 


ZeroPRIDE said:


> lol. i must have gotten 10 emails at work with the same pic. i figured i might aswell post it.:thumb02:


Me too. I tried but it was too big.


----------

